# Cost to Refill Your CO2 tank?



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Cheapest I've found here (Greensboro, pop. 270,000) is $12 for a 5lb swap at a gas supply company.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

$1 per # in Knoxville, Tn at Fyr Fyter [sic].


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

$1 per lb. plus the fees, which is about 5.00...


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

macclellan said:


> $1 per # in Knoxville, Tn at Fyr Fyter [sic].


That's really cheap. I pay $15 for a 5lb.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

my LFS wants $40 for a 5lb. hell no. plenty of other places (from what i'm seeing online) that'll do it for half that. but need to buy a tank first, going for a 10#


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

$14 for a 10lb. swap at Airgas in Bay City, MI. $4.99 for a 24oz filled in Saginaw, MI. 5th fill is free. 

Anyone know if Airgas has a punch card for a free fill after so many swaps?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

$17.00 + tax for a 5lb tank refill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

$23 total for a 10lb fill.


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

$13.50 for a 20# exchange at holston gas. $60.00 for the yearly rental.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

9 dollars from red commit in denver colorado and a 10 punch card 9 fills get one free.


----------



## Punchybird (May 2, 2010)

About 17 for a 5lb. refill


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

maine $14.75 for a 15lb refill plus $4 hazmat charge. it cost about the same for a 10 also I own my tank so I dont swap it out I have to wait 2 weeks for the refill.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

$17.00 for a 5lb at my local paintball store.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

$20 for a 15 pound swap, glens falls NY.


----------



## GaMeR (Apr 5, 2010)

It's a bit overseas but I paid 4$ for a 10lb at main gas supply station over here.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

$20 for 20 lb. at Louisiana Fire Extinguisher in Baton Rouge, LA. Plus a $12 pressure test last time, good for 5 years.

There's another place that's cheaper (Airgas), but they have to sent it to their fill plant which takes a week. They only perform swaps on-site, and they don't want my ugly old steel tank. :hihi:


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

$8 for my 5lb at my local beer distributor in Columbia, PA.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

$9.50 for 10# at Red Comet in Englewood, CO.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

^ wow, less than $1/# is pretty rare. Unless you live in Turkey it seems 

Found a gas place here in Chicago, $20 for a 10# refill. Getting a new filled 10# from them on Saturday, $115. Gonna see if they'll drop that to $100 flat


----------



## WhiteDevil (Jun 8, 2009)

$15 per 5 pounds at fox valley fire safety.


----------



## MuddyWishkah (Oct 22, 2009)

if in the city:

NFC Carbonic
2944 N. Leavitt St.

1/2 Block south of the intersection of Clybourn, Wellington and Leavitt


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

muddy - that's exactly who I called  stopping in saturday. 

will be ordering a diffuser tonight...some come the weekend I should have everything to get my gas up and running!


----------



## JukeFish (Mar 15, 2011)

$14.48 for 10lb. swap. Quimby Corp, Tualatin (near Portland), OR.


----------



## ceiji (Nov 14, 2010)

$23.99 to swap 5#
$24.99 to swap 20#

@Airgas, Charleston, WV


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

ReefkprZ said:


> maine $14.75 for a 15lb refill plus $4 hazmat charge. it cost about the same for a 10 also I own my tank so I dont swap it out I have to wait 2 weeks for the refill.


What's the hazmat charge for?


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Around here it varies. I only found one place that was within 20 miles of me that actually refilled and not swapped tanks.

For 5lb tank it was $10 and a 10lb tank was $15


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

$16 for 20# swap.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I pay twelve and some change to swap a 5# tank.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

it makes you wonder why people fiddle with paint ball tanks. My 15 pound tanks cost $70 to buy full and $20 swaps. I could of got it for cheaper but it would be a 25 min drive instead of 5 minutes.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

25$ for a 10# filled... 
20$ for a 5# filled...

Pye and barker, raleigh, NC.. could probably find a place cheaper, but not much.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

I would buy a 15# for $70 in a heartbeat. that's great value.


----------



## daverock1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

at my local welding shop, star weld in spencer wv, i refilled my 5lb tank that i own for $10.68 today. took them less than five minutes for a refill, no swapping.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

about 10 bucks for a #5 at a local fire protection company


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

20 lb tank $15 a month to rent $20 to refill. I get it from an oxygen company.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

I pay 15 + tax at 10lb price to refill a 7lb,


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

20 dollars for a 5 pound at airgas


----------



## Julii Cory (Feb 24, 2010)

I own two 5 lb and one 20 lb aluminum tanks and this is where I've gone to fill/exchange, how much I've paid, and how long I've waited.

San Francisco Fire Extinguishers - 5 lb = $40 tank fill, 5 day turnaround. (This is where I went when I only had a new shiny tank)
South San Francisco Airgas - 5 lb = $38 on the spot tank exchange (this is where I went with my beat up aluminum tank)
San Francisco Brewcraft - 5 lb = $20, 10 lb = $30, 20 lb = $38. Tank fill, 2-3 day turnaround. (The cheapest place I've found and where I go fill my shiny tanks)

E


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i pay $12 for a #10 refill while i pick out my fav beer @ Nicoletti Beverage on State Rd. in Philadelphia. This is the only place in town that will fill while you wait besides a paintball shop. But the local PB shops charge WAYYY to much for fills around here.


----------

